# Baby mouse not growing



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a litter of 8 babies, they have 11 days. One of them, a doe named Yuko, is not growing. When she had 7 days she was a normal size, but yesterday I saw that now she is smaller  She turns away from his brothers and she don't goes with her mother.
What I can do for her? Any kind of food? I thought with baby cat milk but today the veterinary are closed.

With 7 days









Now, 11 days


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

New born baby milk is better than baby cat milk. fed via either a small syringe or at a push a drinking straw every 2 hours, temp of the milk as one would feed to a new born baby every 2 hours


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

She is failing to thrive. I would personally cull her now so she doesn't have to suffer. She is extremely unlikely to survive. They just don't all make it sadly.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This baby looks to be very dehydrated and gaunt; I agree with candycorn that it would be best to put it down. What I can see of the tail looks like one can see some of the segments with the naked eye, which is a visible sign that it cannot digest food properlybecause of a congenital defect. I've had babies like this and they almost always die in the first three weeks. They scramble around the cage while still tiny, but don't seem to grow even on their mother's milk.


----------

